# Patron: To chill or not to chill, that is the question.



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2007)

It's my good friends 21st and I bought him a bottle of Patron.

I think you're supposed to keep it at room temperature, but some of my roommates are saying I should put it in the freezer.

Any idea who's right?


----------



## squanto (Nov 6, 2007)

I wouldn't put it in the freezer, might make it turn syrupy, making shots harder to take. I like to drink it chilled though. Either put it in the fridge or mix it up with some ice right before you take the shot.

Some people say tequila shouldn't be chilled, and I've seen people drink Patron both ways, but I think chilling it takes some of the "edge" off.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2007)

Alcohol would be hard to freeze or turn syrupy in a freezer.

Usually you put hard liquor in the freezer to mask the flavour, so it would come down to personal preference.

Patron is a decent Tequila I wouldn't see a reason to change the flavour.  Savour it.


----------



## squanto (Nov 6, 2007)

To be honest I've never put Patron in the freezer. But I have put Captain Morgans, and vodka in the freezer many times. It does turn into a syrup, makes it harder to take a shot than if it was a little bit warmer.

It really depends on the proof of the liquor and the temperature of your freezer I guess.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah I always put Vodka in the freezer never had it turn to that state.  For sure proof and temp will affect it.


----------



## katt (Nov 6, 2007)

100% freezer .....

Patron huh?  Am I invited ?


----------



## squanto (Nov 6, 2007)

Weird, either my freezer is super cold or I must be drinkin some watered down vodka


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 7, 2007)

katt said:


> 100% freezer .....
> 
> Patron huh?  Am I invited ?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 7, 2007)

Where you store it means nothing.  It's how it's served that's important.

Is it Plata, Reposado or Anjeo?

For the Plata and Reposado I like it chilled.  As has been said, that takes the bite out of it.

Anjeo is already smooth enough, so I like it at room temperature.

For future reference, if you like Patron you should also try Sauza Tres Generaciones and Don Julio.  Those are both very good tequilas.  

Lastly, if you're going to spend $40+ on a bottle of good tequila for God's sake, savor it.  Shots are for children.


----------

